# GLOSSMAX contact numbers?



## Wrighty (Sep 9, 2007)

Visited the GLOSSMAX shop twice during it's supposed opening hours but shop was all locked up.
Tried repeatedly ringing both the landline and mobile to see if opening days have changed, but to date have had no answer.

Anyone shed any light on this please!!!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

The shop was closed a week ago Jason, put up a post in the Traders section.
Sorry for the confusion.
You can still pick product up from us as the company is still going and the internet side of the business is unaffected, but I'll need to know when.


----------



## vw beetle (Feb 26, 2009)

Trying to get hold of you to see what items you have and collect :driver::car: tomorrow.

If i cant get hold of you tomorrow.
Anyone know where else i can find products,
like snowfoam :detailer: and a g220 kit :buffer:.

So anywhere between chepstow and porthcawl.

P.S can anyone confirm its still the numbers on website to ring as mobile is not connecting


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

_GLOSSMAX_ website now comes up with a security warning too 

Has it all bitten the dust :doublesho

Do I smell a rat


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

We live an learn really, I work in a pub now and serve undersupervision. I work less hours and take home about £75 a week so I'm much better off


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Sam, i would just hold off making anymore post in this threads and think about editing your previous one, its not fare, this is between you and Mr Glossworx, im glad you took the right steps, if your unhappy in a place of work you should leave, and there are problems in 99% of work places with customers, but im sure if the mini customer was to now come across this post and read it they would be very unhappy, even if it is the truth. please dont see this as im being a keyboard warrior, im just airing on the side of caution.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

20RSport said:


> Sam, i would just hold off making anymore post in this threads and think about editing your previous one, its not fare, this is between you and Mr Glossworx, im glad you took the right steps, if your unhappy in a place of work you should leave, and there are problems in 99% of work places with customers, but im sure if the mini customer was to now come across this post and read it they would be very unhappy, even if it is the truth. please dont see this as im being a keyboard warrior, im just airing on the side of caution.


But at the end of the day I'd rather not let anyone else suffer his bad customer service and shoddy work  So can I have my post back please?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

not yet no.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

When can I have it back


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

when i've spoken to the others and when we decide what to do with it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

whats happened? Gone bust?


----------



## vw beetle (Feb 26, 2009)

OOOPPSSS looks like i re opened a can of worms.
Owell ive never had problems with the service just getting hold of him LOL.
Now found someone on fle bay in worcester selling lots of products. Left them a pm to see if i can collect said items tomorrow, so i can have a play on a car monday.

Shame if he has gone. If has gone, the site shouldnt be there tho. Glad i always ring my order in.

Is there anywhere else in south wales??
is there one in Bristol.
Just handy to know, if i need somthing quick.
So at the mo, this one i found in worcester is nearest.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Try Ti22, I think he only does Dodo and Swissvax though.


----------

